# Lightweight touring in Europe - low money



## User (10 May 2017)




----------



## hopless500 (10 May 2017)

It should be doable. I would take a small tent though.


----------



## roadrash (10 May 2017)

small lightweight tent, I wouldn't imagine it being much fun without it if it rained


----------



## mjr (10 May 2017)

This reminded me of https://tomsbiketrip.com/about-the-time-i-discovered-how-to-travel-100-money-free/ and other pages on that website.


----------



## Profpointy (10 May 2017)

I would take a stove else you'll have to pay out more every time you want hot food or a cuppa. I favour trangia, meths eing cheap in France at least, but other choices valid. I would also take a tent, but that is a comfort vs weight thing. Remember bitey insects not just rain


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2017)

If you're expecting snow as a possibility, then a tent & stove would be at the top of the list.


----------



## raleighnut (10 May 2017)

I'd take a 'Bivi-Bag' minimum,

https://www.googleadservices.com/pa...ahUKEwi4uKCt5uXTAhVlCsAKHZtTB-MQwg8IPg&adurl=


----------



## alicat (10 May 2017)

Sounds fun!

How are you going to get back to the UK? That will govern what you take on the way out....


----------



## Dismount (10 May 2017)

If not a tent at least take a tarp and use what is around you to make a makeshift tent. I would take a stove to make a cuppa and make food, packet pasta, soups etc. If a cold night can also use to generate some heat and have a hot drink before bed.


----------



## alicat (10 May 2017)

If I were going to be on the road for six weeks or more, I would definitely take a tent. Bit miserable otherwise.

Enjoy yourself!


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 May 2017)

@User21629
Fab idea! It's that crazy I'd join you if I had the time :-)
What I do have is:

Lightweight tent (can be used without inner for extra weight saving
Alpkit Hunka Bivvy bag
Plastic bivvy bag (Ultra lightweight!!!!!)
Small Alpkit Tarp
Pocket stove and titanium mug - enough for heating cans of food and making tea, pasta etc. Very compact.
Titanium Spork. and other lightweight bits, travel towel etc.

You are welcome to borrow what you need. Come round sometime and see what you want. Bring the bike and we can see what we can fit. I have a small bar-bag too.
.

I would suggest municipal campsites where possible.







Tarp






Pocket stove and Ti Mug with optional windshield, often carried in a small bag on a day out walking for making tea/soup








Tent without inner, Hunka bivvy bag and lightweight foam mat.






Tarp and Bivvy bag used in a windy location!!!!


----------



## Dave Davenport (10 May 2017)

If you don't plan to cycle many miles per day why travel ultra-light? On a really tight budget being able to buy cheap bulk food when available (i.e pasta from Aldi) and carry/cook it would be a big help. 
You might want to have a read of this; https://www.amazon.co.uk/Hungry-Miles-Cycling-across-Europe-ebook/dp/B018KRT2WQ/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 May 2017)

Dave Davenport said:


> If you don't plan to cycle many miles per day why travel ultra-light? On a really tight budget being able to buy cheap bulk food when available (i.e pasta from Aldi) and carry/cook it would be a big help.
> You might want to have a read of this; https://www.amazon.co.uk/Hungry-Miles-Cycling-across-Europe-ebook/dp/B018KRT2WQ/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


IIRC she only has a lightweight carbon road-bike, so not suited to load-lugging.


----------



## Lee_M (10 May 2017)

if you arent using hotels restaurants etc, how are you planning to charge your phone/gps etc?


----------



## Noru (10 May 2017)

If you're not using hotels have you considered CouchSurfing?


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 May 2017)

[QUOTE 4796830, member: 21629"]No, I would like to go where I want and to ride as many miles as I want. Sleeping in somebody's house means I'm limited with distance/direction choices.[/QUOTE]
You're beginning to sound like perfect Audax material ;-)


----------



## andrew_s (10 May 2017)

[QUOTE 4796760, member: 21629"]Sandwiches are ok for me.[/QUOTE]
Sandwiches (and a lot of other ready to eat food) are comparatively expensive compared with cook it yourself ingredients.
Have you considered a wood burning stove?


----------



## psmiffy (10 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I would suggest municipal campsites where possible.



A lot of the route will be Germany - not cheap for campsites - Poland campsites are relatively cheaper but scarcer - baltics along the coast there are campsites - inland there are fewer but a fair number of free ones - if you can find them - I never managed to find any - going the other way but my 2009 CGOB


----------



## classic33 (12 May 2017)

[QUOTE 4796706, member: 21629"]I'm not sure if I will go. Everything depends on money, I don't want to realise in the middle of Europe that oops! I've got no money. 
I don't mind to spend warm days of summer here in UK, it also has got very beautiful nature.[/QUOTE]
Go West, try Ireland.


----------



## TheDoctor (12 May 2017)

Sounds like between you and FF you know exactly what you're doing and you've got all you'll need 
*envies*


----------



## Salar (12 May 2017)

classic33 said:


> Go West, try Ireland.



Agree, did the south coast quite a few years ago, people were great and very friendly, also met some right characters, but it did rain.


----------



## classic33 (12 May 2017)

[QUOTE 4799375, member: 21629"]@classic33 Ireland wouldn't be much different from continental Europe. Yes it's closer to UK but prices and infrastructure are similar. Actually if I will decide to do that trip I will need to step out of my usual comfort zone of predictible and civilized sleeping places, routes, food, finances. This is a bit scary.

@TheDoctor It's called hobby ...  Though I expected b0llocking from him that I'm going to do absolute stupid thing.  And I had no idea that can sleep in a tent.[/QUOTE]
I was thinking more that you'd done the Eastern side.


----------



## slowmotion (12 May 2017)

[QUOTE 4799495, member: 21629"]That's where I've cycled in 2014 and 2016 (almost exact route).

View attachment 352037
[/QUOTE]
That looks fun! Is it a well documented route? What sort of roads were you on?


----------



## slowmotion (12 May 2017)

[QUOTE 4799581, member: 21629"]Thread UK to LT 2016: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/uk-lt-on-may-2016-by-bike.208776/ with link to photos.

Thread UK to LT 2014: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/uk-to-lithuania-by-bike-2014.206274/ also with link to photos.

Roads were tarmac ones. Except few hundred yards of gravel or sand (that was fun) or forest lane or remains of broken bricks (I was a bit scared about my tyres but they were ok).[/QUOTE]
Thanks.


----------



## albal (12 May 2017)

Did coast to coast EU and e2e, 
My tent weighs 1.2kgs. Sleeping bag around 850g. I,d pack these items first. 
I,m food lover so I pack a stove, but I'm sure you can survive without if your that way inclined.

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## uphillstruggler (13 May 2017)

I like the fact that you are an independent self sufficient person, theres not many people that would ride that distance with minimal equipment.

It sounds like your step father tought you well


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 May 2017)

uphillstruggler said:


> I like the fact that you are an independent self sufficient person, theres not many people that would ride that distance with minimal equipment.
> 
> It sounds like your step father tought you well


This^^^^
I wish I could, though I'm not so much kitchen sink these days, more washing-up bowl...


----------



## uphillstruggler (20 May 2017)

That's a shame 

You could take the time and explore closer to home, overnighting if the fancy takes you


----------



## Blue Hills (20 May 2017)

Yes. This is a great country.

And I include scotland in that.

Check out this:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/Books/Sc...id=1495273981&sr=8-1&keywords=the+bothy+bible

Pretty frequent cheapo offers on virgin to get you to scotland cheaply, with bike for free.

I have a feeling another offer will be along soon.


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2017)

[QUOTE 4808388, member: 21629"]Things look bad.  "Low money" seems to be "too low money". 
Maybe in the next life.[/QUOTE]
Head West, for Ireland.

It may only be a short distance away(France is closer), but the differences need to be seen.


----------



## Profpointy (20 May 2017)

classic33 said:


> Head West, for Ireland.
> 
> It may only be a short distance away(France is closer), but the differences need to be seen.



Unless things have changed, Ireland is a lot more expensive than France


----------



## tommaguzzi (21 May 2017)

i like this bloke and have used many of his methods

http://ultralightcycling.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## si_c (23 May 2017)

tommaguzzi said:


> i like this bloke and have used many of his methods
> 
> http://ultralightcycling.blogspot.co.uk/


Bin bags and bungee cords


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 May 2017)

[QUOTE 4813220, member: 21629"]I used a black bin bag for my first trip to LT. It's 100% waterproof and it covered my backpack for 6 hours of monsoon rain in FR/Belgium. You cannot be 100% sure if special waterproof cover for backpack is really 100% waterproof.[/QUOTE]
I used to carry an emergency bin-bag tucked under the saddle, it has proven to be a lifesaver for the unprepared.


----------



## raleighnut (23 May 2017)

With 3 strategic 'rips' you can turn a binbag into a pretty efficient 'rain-mac'


----------



## Blue Hills (24 May 2017)

Brings back memories of a woman at a party dressed in one.


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 May 2017)

raleighnut said:


> With 3 strategic 'rips' you can turn a binbag into a pretty efficient 'rain-mac'


Exactly. Had someone stop at a shop on a club ride to buy some!


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 May 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> Brings back memories of a woman at a party dressed in one.


What happened to those kinds of parties?


----------



## psmiffy (24 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> What happened to those kinds of parties?



I believe they were superseded by "Raves"


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 May 2017)

psmiffy said:


> I believe they were superseded by "Raves"


....damn shame.


----------



## TheDoctor (24 May 2017)

So organise one!
*ponders*
Maybe best run it past @Hill Wimp first?


----------



## bigjim (24 May 2017)

I'd do a shakedown trip in the UK to see how you manage wild camping, minimal luggage and little money. If you can do it in this overcrowded, expensive country you should manage anywhere.


----------



## Blue Hills (24 May 2017)

Good post jim but not that expensive of course if you are wild camping.


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 May 2017)

[QUOTE 4808388, member: 21629"]Things look bad.  "Low money" seems to be "too low money". 
Maybe in the next life.[/QUOTE]
Shame

There's no way on earth that I'd do such a trip but I like reading other people's stories.


----------



## mjr (24 May 2017)

raleighnut said:


> With 3 strategic 'rips' you can turn a binbag into a pretty efficient 'rain-mac'


As illustrated 22 years ago last month: http://dilbert.com/strip/1995-04-30


----------



## StuAff (29 May 2017)

[QUOTE 4820806, member: 21629"]Things have changed - I sold my Brompton (which I haven't been using for months) so I'm few hundred quids richer.

In that case I'm looking at late June/early July to start the trip.

Woohoo !!! [/QUOTE]
If, by any chance, you're going July 1, you might have some Fridays for company on the ferry....


----------



## Salty seadog (29 May 2017)

Noru said:


> If you're not using hotels have you considered CouchSurfing?


----------



## StuAff (29 May 2017)

[QUOTE 4820976, member: 21629"]My experience says it's better to start on weekday, preferably on Monday. Weekends have a bad reputation of closed shops, rarely going public transport and too many distracted tourists.[/QUOTE]
Mondays in France and Belgium can see a lot of shops closed or on limited hours- particularly public holidays. Trains are usually OK though.


----------



## psmiffy (29 May 2017)

I like Wednesdays


----------



## Ridgeways (29 May 2017)

Sounds as though you have the experience necessary. I have travelled on my Bickerton for 3 months in mid-winter from December, through France, Spain and Morocco on nil expenditure other than what I earned through selling blood and plasma, and a half day orange picking in the Valencia region. Those funds I reserved for emergencies rather than daily expenses.

A goretex bivvy bag with 3 season sleeping bag sufficed for shelter, scavenging from local village dumps for food to supplement that scrounged from roadside toss-outs from car drivers. Cooking in the evenings was done over campfires with collected firewood. I was rather cross with myself for one of the months when I was too lazy to face building a fire for cooking, and spent 30 pesetas on bread for two nights instead.

However subsequent trips I always packed an MSR petrol stove that fitted within a titanium mug/billy. Petrol is always available in any country without having to rely on specialist camping stores, and frees one from the hours necessary keeping alert for firewood in barren territory.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jun 2017)

psmiffy said:


> I like Wednesdays


Often better for the ferries, as they'll be quieter.


----------



## DanZac (1 Jun 2017)

Ridgeways said:


> . I have travelled on my Bickerton for 3 months in mid-winter from December, through France, Spain and Morocco on nil expenditure other than what I earned through selling blood and plasma, and a half day orange picking in the Valencia region.



Big kudos to you there thats pretty extreme. 
I was so impressed with your exploits that I had to tell my mrs, who in her normal underhand manner just said "he should have flogged a kidney, he could have had a few nights in a hotel then".
No spirit of adventure some people!


----------



## Ridgeways (2 Jun 2017)

Your mrs is the one who sounds extreme! Besides, who wants to stay in hotels and be bound by fixed destinations and arrival/departure times?

Plus - when selling blood or plasma you got a bun and a beer afterwards as well, to help replenish the supply. I doubt that selling kidneys would have the same return.


----------



## uphillstruggler (17 Jun 2017)

Best of luck for your tour


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Jun 2017)

[QUOTE 4845829, member: 21629"]Maybe will start a new thread trying to update it as much as possible (don't forget my photo skills, hehehe) but this will depend on free wifi spots.[/QUOTE]
Most cafés in France seem to have wifi, if you ask, as long as you remember the pronunciation is "weefee"! It's a good excuse to stop for a coffee anyway.

I had one humorous exchange in one when I asked for the "mot de passe", and the waitress said "password". Thinking that she was just confirming that I wanted the "password", I asked what it was... and she said "Le password est 'password' ". Aha. The centime dropped.


----------

